# NOTICE: NEW REGISTRATION PROCESSING ISSUE



## PRR 60 (May 11, 2017)

Starting on or about May 3, a software glitch prevented new registrations from being processed. Submitted registrations were discarded by the site software prior to the validation and approval process. We never saw them, and now they are gone. We think we have solved the problem.

If you tried to join Amtrak Unlimited in the last week or so, please try again. Despite our electronic cold shoulder, we really do welcome you as members!


----------

